# I got this, piece of cake!-PG13



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

I am by no means a lumberjack, I have cut quite a few trees and much firewood like any country boy . 

Most all of my uncles (10 of them) my grandfathers , my father , cousins etc are , or have been in , the timber industry. Some of my cousins are in the tree removal business. All of them grew up cutting timber and pulp wood . Very experienced and knowledgeable bunch . The stories they tell would curl your hair . 

One of my uncles was killed cutting firewood, even though he was very experienced and had been cutting trees professionally his whole life . 

What they have always stressed to me is to not only know what should happen but what can happen . 

I’m quite positive if they were to see me doing something as foolish as the gentleman in the video, I would be getting an azz whoopin .


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

I've never been comfortable with any heavy work hanging over my head whether it's hanging on chain hoists or up on hydraulics. There's no quick exit on a step ladder with a pole saw in your hand either. This was just begging for a Murphy


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

I got this general rule when cutting trees. Try to get it to were it's almost thru and let the weight crack it....giving me time to get the hell out of the way. On bigger hairy stuff....rachet strap, come-a-long, hell a truck, a rope, a driver, and a signal man


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> I got this general rule when cutting trees. Try to get it to were it's almost thru and let the weight crack it....giving me time to get the hell out of the way. On bigger hairy stuff....rachet strap, come-a-long, hell a truck, a rope, a driver, and a signal man


Control the tree for as long as possible, and there are a few ways to do that.

Having a tree barber chair isn't such a good thing for a couple reasons.

I wouldn't hook a truck up to a leaner, a pro I know has the bent frame 1 ton that proves it doesn't always work.:laughing:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I own 2 chain saws and a log splitter but people wonder why I pay good money to have my trees cut down.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

avenge said:


> I own 2 chain saws and a log splitter but people wonder why I pay good money to have my trees cut down.


Davis will do it for ya.


----------

